# CO, Lakewood area D&D players wanted (USA)



## Emirikol (Sep 23, 2003)

Group in LAKEWOOD, Colorado looking for a few more D&D players.  Dungeons & Dragons rules used.

You can apply at our website:  www.yahoogroups.com/group/hyboriacampaign

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Emirikol (Oct 10, 2003)

D&D Players Wanted 



New group in LAKEWOOD looking for a few more players over 21.  Dungeons & Dragons rules used.  Friendly atmosphere. 


Email Jay at JayHafner@lycos.com 

You can also view our HOUSE RULES and campaign webpage at: 
www.yahoogroups.com/group/hyboriacampaign

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## TheEstablishment (Oct 11, 2003)

I am definitely interested.  I just sent you an e-mail, let me know if you have any questions or anything.

-Aaron [TheEstablishment]


----------



## Emirikol (Oct 11, 2003)

Aaron:

Great to hear from you.  From Golden eh?  Land of Coors beer and good hang gliding.  I'll send you a personal email as soon as Lycos mail becomes functional again.

In the meantime, please click to join our discussion group. You'll be sent a general player questionaire and the House Rulebook for Hyboria.  www.yahoogroups.com/group/hyboriacampaign

Thanks!

Jay H


----------



## Kiri-Jolith (Jan 1, 2004)

I've submitted to join. Won't have time until at least the new year (yaeh, like that's a long way away) but still 

- KJ
 - Littleton, CO


----------

